#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-31
<jerom2> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-27
<dutchie> right place to ask about grub2?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-01
<Uruk> During dist-upgrade, machine got powercycled during package post-install.  Now won't boot; tried bootable LiveCD with both old and new versions (10.10, 10.04) - LiveCD hangs on Ubuntu splash screen.  Suggestions?  When booting from CD, I never see a grub prompt, so I don't get a chance to say nosplash at boot
<enyc> not sure if i'm in the right place....   i have ubuntu 10.04 with grub2...  installed onto lvm partitions (/boot outside lvm)
<enyc> i am finding that if i change the 'root=' argument to kernel it doesn't take effect.
<enyc> e.g.  if i have cloned /dev/mapper/root-0 to /dev/mapper/root-1 (identical sizes, offline copy with dd) and also updated the etc/fstab  in the root-1 partition of course....
<enyc> i change the 'root=' argument on kernel comamnd line  manually at boot...   even shows it in /proc/cmdline...    but the system still mounts (cat /proc/mtab or 'mount') /dev/mapper/root-0 as the root!!!!
<enyc> is there something I need to know about  ubuntu's initrd  and 'mounting the root filesystem'?
<enyc> maybe it uses uuid somewhere and I have cloned the uuid...
